

Go Daddy’s Database Creation Form: Horrible Password UX - ataylor32
http://adamstech.wordpress.com/2012/12/14/go-daddys-database-creation-form-horrible-password-ux/

======
lifeguard
1\. do not use Go Daddy, they are evil

2\. do not host a dB on a registrar's webhosting infrastructure

